# The Dearly DePARTED - Photo Reference Thread



## Boris (Dec 17, 2012)

*The Dearly DePARTED*

This thread got away from it's original intent of just showing reference photos of bicycles that have been parted out. I still believe we should have to wrestle with our conscience before we part out some of the great old bikes, but for me, this thread was a mistake as it was set up. If anyone is parting out a bike and would like to share some photos of it before it goes away, this thread might be a good place to do that as Gary Mc suggested in his excellent post #46 on this thread.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dave, before anyone comes online to beat you up about this post I'll say I think this gallery is a great idea. None or us will ever own or be able to save all of the original bikes left in the world (at least not until there are fewer than 100 left) and this gallery follows what I have been doing for years; saving images of original bikes when they appear so they will be around for reference when we all try to build accurate replicas of the bikes that no longer exist.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 17, 2012)

I should also note you may have posted the Yellow Colson’s obit. in advance of its demise. A particular Castelli restored version of that bike no longer exists but it was a built up replica. The bike you posted is an original that I believe may still be alive and contemplating this mortal coil


----------



## OldRider (Dec 17, 2012)

Atta boy Dave, I tip my cap to you. You're actually a half decent person


----------



## slick (Dec 17, 2012)

Dave, I LOVE this thread!!! Great idea buddy!


----------



## MBP (Dec 17, 2012)

slick said:


> Dave, I LOVE this thread!!! Great idea buddy!




Agreed!  X2


----------



## chitown (Dec 17, 2012)

*I actually wish this thread didn't exist.*...

ETA


...unless you edit the title of the thread and call it a "Photo Reference Thread" 

This "forever able to edit" feature now active on the CABE is good for the BUY/SELL/WTB Forums as you can update if it's sold or a price change but for regular forums you could wreak some major havoc with this new found power. You could make people appear downright silly if you were to change a thread name. Of course I am glad a photo reference thread exists.


----------



## chitown (Dec 18, 2012)

*Editorial Font used (IMO)*

 documentation of originals before being parted is a serious endeavor and I applaud any effort to save these relics, whether in documenting/posting or participating in the active restorations market (buying/selling parts). The intentions of someone wanting to restore an old bike they have (with missing correct parts) may show that he is doing the right thing in restoring... yet if he (bike restorer) has a bunch of other people who have the same intentions, he and the other hundreds of people like him have suddenly created a demand for a market. Hard to blame folks once money is involved and peoples choice of how they acquire money is involved also. That is something I don't want to tell people what to do... or how to do it or what is fair or what is right or what is correct. I'm not here to set moral compass' or judge ones intent. 


Thank you 


ETA I believe Rat Rods are part of our history also... so go figure.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 18, 2012)

so I thought maybe this thread was for bikes that you no longer own complete or parted out.


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2012)

OK,good thread Marko.You are in charge of keeping it updated.I think you should also post bikes from other forums so we can check them out.


----------



## slick (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll add a few that i have pictures of that got parted. Some are boys bikes though.  It's kind of like America's most wanted with a big clue of a picture of the bike. Just add the name of the owner. HAHA!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2012)

vincev said:


> OK,good thread Marko.You are in charge of keeping it updated.I think you should also post bikes from other forums so we can check them out.




In all seriousness Vince, you bring up a very good point. I agree that it's a good idea that this thread be updated, and that photos from other forums be posted for historical reference, which is the default intention of this thread*. It is NOT to point fingers at those who have chosen for whatever reason to part out some of the bicycles that have come into their possession. I DON'T agree that I should be the one that should keep it updated, as I don't want to play the role of a witch hunter ever on the prowl. I would encourage any members that becomes aware of a bicycle that is soon to be parted out, to post photos of that bicycle, with a link to additional photos for purchase or archival purposes.

*Saving the bike would be the real intent.


----------



## slick (Dec 18, 2012)

Can i be the witch hunter then? I'm seriously tired of part outs and i know of quite a few other guys my age (35) that are tired of it too. We, the younger generation of collecting and preserving these bikes for future generations are tired of seeing them being ripped apart to finish another bike. If you are trying to upgrade your non deluxe bike, how about just stepping up and buying the deluxe version you initially wanted and turning the standard version on to a beginner collector who would LOVE to have the base model tank bike? It's pretty obvious when a bike is getting parted when all the parts are listed one after another from the same seller either here or on ebay. If you happen to have just one part to a bike you have never owned just sitting around, well that is different. I used to have the random part to a bike  never owned and never will but sold those all off eons ago.........

I started out with a 49 Schwinn B-6. Very basic, no front brake, springer, non locking truss fork, etc... Do i care it doesn't have these options??? NO! Not because i'm not a Schwinn guy but because of the fact that, that is the way is was new. No big deal to me. I still ride it. Doesn't matter to me. It is what it was and will always be just that. No stress on matching patina'd paint or rusty chrome, etc..


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2012)

I think you have a new job Slick but check with Dave.He might want you to fill out an application


----------



## slick (Dec 19, 2012)

Best part is....all i hear are crickets from the rest of the cabers. What does that tell you? Lotsa parters out there. We are onto you. HAHA!!


----------



## jpromo (Dec 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Best part is....all i hear are crickets from the rest of the cabers. What does that tell you? Lotsa parters out there. We are onto you. HAHA!!




Their host site of choice probably crashed with the copious amount of pictures they're trying to upload at once :o


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 20, 2012)

There is silence from me as I don't recall parting a bicycle male or female that wasn't repainted.
Once repainted, originality is lost and I have no issue dealing the bits.
I have also taken less in selling a bicycle whole numerous times.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 20, 2012)

The bottom line is if i have a complete bike that i cant sell on e-bay,craigs list or the cabe i have no choice but to part it out.There are two reasons why i an selling this bike,One is i need the money and two is i just dont like or have no use for the bike.I have never bought a bike just so i could part it out.


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2012)

This was a good thread.I have this opinion after reading and thinking through the debate:
1.If its a truly crusty ,non rare bike it is good to part out to help another get back on the road.Somewhat like people  donating body parts.
2.If the bike is truly nice and maybe somewhat collectable then the part seller is trying to maximize profits. Not my thing but its not breaking any law,just against the moral philosophy of bike collecting.
3.When we need a part we are all happy someone is willing to break the "rule" for us and then it becomes perfectly acceptable,which leads us full circle and we are back to start.
4. there is no answer.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 20, 2012)

*Example ???*

here I have a December 1958 frame early 1959 Model Corvette for sale. It has a one tone seat witch is incorrect. But Everything else is correct including the the tires. I have been trying to sell it for 200. I thing the reason it has not sold yet is because my Pics are not that great.
The bike has nice wheels and fenders, some road rash on the paint. I have been ask to part it. But I will like it to stay together.






 Has been service, both hubs.
 What should I do.
 Mitch


----------



## vontrike (Dec 20, 2012)

It seems that every time I find a nice collectable bike on my local Craigslist, It has already been bought by one or two guys in my area that have no love of the bikes at all. Money is their only motive. They waste no time at all tearing it apart and posting it on Ebay. These guys are fairly bike educated, so I guess that before they lost their souls, they might of loved them. I can't afford to shop on Ebay, and have always been pretty lucky finding a few bikes hanging hidden away. My friends and family are enablers and help feed my addiction. So, I myself don't part out, and those who do once in a while to help others out are OK. Its the soulless ones that anger my inner Hulk.


----------



## bike (Dec 20, 2012)

*I just don't understand the hubub*

Bikes do not have souls- sorry. Baloon bikes  were mostly slapped together toys. In the macro world, it is simple economics, Highest net price wins- let the people that do not want bikes parted pay- I see whole bikes posted for less than part out- no one steps- fine part it. Once I sell a bike it is theirs and they can grind it to dust.  Since it is a small hobby and some are willing to take a loss to preserve a bike- that could happen sometimes but if it goes through a chain of owners and the price is flat or going down- it is likely to be parted (if worth more net- after time fees etc).

Parted bikes finish others- one dies (or is transformed) so 6 can live- Karma and reincarnation!

I am sure this debate witll rage for as long as there are any original bikes out there- I have never heard of a boneshaker being parted but that probably happend at some time.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 20, 2012)

*boneshaker parts for sale*

I have parts for all bikes ,  or usually know where they can be obtained .. I will part out bikes as long as I live .. When you buy a bike missing pieces and parts ,where else do you get the stuff to complete your machine ..Reproduction items ruin your bike , if you can purchase original parts ,its the only way to go . walter branche


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 20, 2012)

*This one went to a good home*

It was rough but retained hot mess patina


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 20, 2012)

slick said:


> Best part is....all i hear are crickets from the rest of the cabers. What does that tell you? Lotsa parters out there. We are onto you. HAHA!!




I'll speak up Slick, I only buy bikes to restore intentionally so I don't face this dilemma and the only way I would ever part one out is if I had to buy two (or three) bikes to restore one.  The leftover parts would be sold so would this be considered parting?  I have not faced this yet but with the era I love, pre-1933, I know I will face it one day especially with the TOC bikes I love that most often are found incomplete.  That said, I'll add more below....



scrubbinrims said:


> There is silence from me as I don't recall parting a bicycle male or female that wasn't repainted.
> Once repainted, originality is lost and I have no issue dealing the bits.
> I have also taken less in selling a bicycle whole numerous times.
> Chris




Chris, I have to agree on repainted or even restored bikes, they are no longer an original in my book even if they started out that way, the originality was lost even if it is actually an original (no way to tell) with repainting or restoration so very good point.



vincev said:


> This was a good thread.I have this opinion after reading and thinking through the debate:
> 1.If its a truly crusty ,non rare bike it is good to part out to help another get back on the road.Somewhat like people  donating body parts.
> 2.If the bike is truly nice and maybe somewhat collectable then the part seller is trying to maximize profits. Not my thing but its not breaking any law,just against the moral philosophy of bike collecting.
> 3.When we need a part we are all happy someone is willing to break the "rule" for us and then it becomes perfectly acceptable,which leads us full circle and we are back to start.
> 4. there is no answer.




Vince, I have to agree, this is finally a GREAT THREAD started by DAVE!!!!!! (Just kidding Dave ). So with that let me add my thoughts to yours:


Truly crusty, who cares, up to the owner but *should at least be documented with pictures if original here on the CABE* as to what was on it, then do what you want...
Repainted/Restored, OK to part
Pre-war decent or better complete originals should be sold whole to someone who with give it the love it deserves but (see below)
Post-war is a tougher call, really rare originals should be saved and sold whole to someone who with give it the love it deserves as with pre-war.  If it's a common bike such as Mitch's Corvette (not slamming your bike Mitch, but there are lot's of them out there) mentioned above with thousands out there, who cares, part it as they are plentiful. Again see below....


Those are my general guidelines but that said I still face the dilemma of needing two bikes to restore one I will have to face some day so I'll eventually become a guilty party.  On _"If the bike is truly nice and maybe somewhat collectable then the part seller is trying to maximize profits. Not my thing but it's not breaking any law, just against the moral philosophy of bike collecting" & "When we need a part we are all happy someone is willing to break the "rule" for us and then it becomes perfectly acceptable, which leads us full circle and we are back to start",_ *I have to agree*.  I buy a lot of parts from people who parted bikes to restore mine, they would never get back on the road any other way.  So I agree it is a dilemma we will continue to face and there is no answer.  

While I can't bring myself to part an original, there are people who earn their living doing it, should I condemn them especially when I buy from them and they use those dollars to feed their family or feed their pool of cash to obtain nicer rarer originals to keep?  They are also bringing items to market most of us need.  Does that not make me a guilty party as well or a hypocrite if I condemn them but yet buy their parts?  Bicyclebones on ebay and Memory Lane (not sure they part but they sell parts that came from parted bikes) come to mind.  Both have great businesses, employs others doing it, and feed parts to us yet we condemn the smaller players here on the CABE and don't even think about the big guys.

Should we condemn "parters" who try sometimes for months (or years) to sell a complete bike for which there are no buyers?  I can't, but I intentionally don't buy bikes I don't plan to keep long-term to avoid the dilemma they face.

I only buy bikes to keep as I said above to avoid my internal conflicts with parting.  I could not intentionally buy a bike to part it out for cash.  I could buy a bike to bring it into the hobby to sell whole here & save it if I got it cheap enough to know it will sell.  But in ending, while it truly makes me sad to see originals parted and I don't like the thought of it in general for the reasons above, I agree with Vince in the end, *it is a dilemma we will continue to face and there is no answer.  *

My 2 cents....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Dec 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> This was a good thread.I have this opinion after reading and thinking through the debate:
> 1.If its a truly crusty ,non rare bike it is good to part out to help another get back on the road.Somewhat like people  donating body parts.
> 2.If the bike is truly nice and maybe somewhat collectable then the part seller is trying to maximize profits. Not my thing but its not breaking any law,just against the moral philosophy of bike collecting.
> 3.When we need a part we are all happy someone is willing to break the "rule" for us and then it becomes perfectly acceptable,which leads us full circle and we are back to start.
> 4. there is no answer.




I agree with this, and is so true.
The only bike I've parted out was a Frankencycle.  I'm too influenced by you purists to destroy anything original and complete.


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2012)

Western Flyer 1940/41 ? - 2011
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ern-Flyer&highlight=girls+western+flyer+parts


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## partsguy (Dec 22, 2012)

Why in the hell would you part out a nicely restored bike? I never understood that. You put all that work into something and then destroy it? Would you part out a nicely restored car from the 50s? I'd bet not!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 22, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Western Flyer 1940/41 ? - 2011
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ern-Flyer&highlight=girls+western+flyer+parts
> 
> View attachment 77604




This one was a big shame but the frame and tank are still available I believe.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 22, 2012)

*When the levee breaks*

Let's perform a case study.

I picked up a ladies schwinn '53 hornet in sweet ass original green paint that is untouched by a collector, fresh from the basement of an estate.
I paid a little high on her @ 225.00, but it was local.

The parts value are *595.00* (as I see it) below as many are compatible with a boy's model:

S2 wheelset 100.00
Fenders 75.00
Forks/Headset 40.00
Truss rods 45.00
Rocket Ray headlight w/ lens 100.00
Tank/horn 40.00
BF Goodrich headbadge 35.00
Rack 40.00
Chainguard with nice BF Goodrich emblem 45.00
AS pedals 25.00
Skiptooth crank/cups/bearings/hardware 20.00
Seatpost clamp 10.00 
Gooseneck stem 20.00
Basket, handlebars, and frame market scrap price
Saddle parts bin

So what's a fair price for the whole bicycle (profit margin) as she sits...when is it enough so that integrity supercedes dollars and cents?
Any offers?

It will be for sale.

Chris





1953-2012???


----------



## slick (Dec 22, 2012)

I have the same exact bike in same condition and paint scheme i bought for Karla for $275 shipped to my door. If you part it would be a shame. I'd say give it a bath and list it on ebay for starting bid of $350. I shouldn't be telling everyone this but girls bikes are going up in price quite a bit over there. Last 50's girls Schwinn in pink and white sold for $700. No joking. It was really clean. I'll try to find the auction and post it up on here.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 22, 2012)

Geesh slick, 100.00 net profit (less ebay fees) for time invested finding and procuring these bicycles is a little underwhelming, only blowing my skirt up a bit.
Plus, somebody is going to handicap their bid by the shipping amount.

Winter is here and the heating bills are having an impact on our finances and we certainly could use some supplemental income around.

Decisions, decisions...anybody else going to help me with this dilemma or step up some more from a hypothetical 350 hammer price?

Wasn't somebody around here in need of truss rods for a recently found dx?

Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 22, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Geesh slick, 100.00 net profit (less ebay fees) for time invested finding and procuring these bicycles is a little underwhelming... Wasn't somebody around here in need of truss rods for a recently found dx?
> 
> Chris




:eek::eek::eek:

Gree, er, I mean, Chris   ... we obviously have different expectations.  I feel lucky if I only LOSE $100 on a bike...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 22, 2012)

dougfisk said:


> :eek::eek::eek:
> 
> Gree, er, I mean, Chris   ... we obviously have different expectations.  I feel lucky if I only LOSE $100 on a bike...




I thought I said my parts value was 595.00, NOT 1,595.00...although isn't capitalism the American way and the foundation of our culture? 
Chris


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 22, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I thought I said my parts value was 595.00, NOT 1,595.00...
> Chris




Oh, yah, I guess you did... my mistake


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 22, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> ...although isn't capitalism the American way and the foundation of our culture?
> Chris




That doesn't make it right


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a '28 Raleigh that I couldn't bear to part out.  I sold it whole to a friend who just wanted the frame for a modern build.  I ended up buying most of the parts back from him.  He did a really nice job on it, it looks vintage even to my trained eyes but it's a couple of pounds lighter and he's put hundreds of miles on it (isn't that what a bike's really for).  I put the parts on another nice old Raleigh frame and it looks great and I've put lots of miles on that one, too.
Not how I planned it but the ending seems happy for now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 24, 2012)

I so wanted this fairytale to have a storybook ending...collector finds ladies bicycle having a few parts he needs, services it and adds new tires and a gel seat to make it rideable...put's it on craigslist at a bargain price of $100 and a bohemian coffee shop type or student makes the purchase and it is enjoyed.
However, after 2 months and refreshing the ad, nobody has yet to schedule a viewing.
I hear folks say that ladies bicycles will rise in value once they are depleted and also those that come in from the historic preservation angle, but the sad truth is, very few people have the interest in ladies bicycles (unless extremely deluxe) and from 1937 until now has been enough time to gather a following for this example.
So, I am adding this ladies Rollfast to the departed thread as I need the room in my basement it is occupying.
I'm sorry Dave.
Chris



1937-2013


----------



## Boris (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread got away from it's original intent of just showing reference photos of bicycles that have been parted out. I still believe we should have to wrestle with our conscience before we part out some of the great old bikes, but for me, this thread was a mistake as it was set up. If anyone is parting out a bike and would like to share some photos of it before it goes away forever, this thread might be a good place to do that as Gary Mc suggested in his excellent post #46 on this thread.


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you for the disclaimer.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 26, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Schwinn Cycleplane 1936-2012 http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?35782-FS-1936-Schwinn-Cycleplane
> View attachment 77967




HEY!! 

This one is still complete...!!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 26, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> HEY!!
> 
> This on is still complete...!!!




Sorry. Saw prices for separate parts in your 3rd post on that thread and just assumed it was going that way. I deleted the post. Good luck with the sale of your bike. It sure is a nice one.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 26, 2012)

..........


----------



## Vintage Velo (Dec 28, 2012)

*Feeling Guilty*

Thought I better chime in being a couple of the bikes in this thread are ones I parted out. I want to start off with my first ever swap meet sale about 4 years ago. A old hippie type ( Dave Marko) was shining his flashlight on a nice set of chrome S-2s in the back of my truck. He asked what I wanted which I think was $60 for the pair (cheep as I was a newbie to the game) and he proceded to give me a song about how he needed those for a project and only had $40 bucks so being the nice guy that I am I let em go, Only to see the same wheelset being sold at the next swap for more than double my selling price. Anyway enough on Mr Marko's character. Last I checked this was America and all of us have the right to do as we please with these bikes. I hated to part the early Cleveland welding bike but being 3 months behind on the mortgage and needing to eat made it that somethings had to go. That bike was not a great rider, OH by the way I do ride My prewar and early bikes. The last OG paint bike I sold as a whole on the CABE was shipped to California and instantly parted out. So Slick and Marko You guys better start buying these things and sticking them in your basements so they will be protected!! Just so you know I did feel bad parting that old girl but it had to go and I needed the money. I have tried to always be fair with all you Cabers and have stood behind my sales.
Thanks for letting Me ramble and take what Marko says with a grain of salt. He probably means well but is no Saint. Thanks Mike
Vintage Velo
253-318-1008


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 28, 2012)

*Destructive threads calling people out & ALTERNATIVES*



Vintage Velo said:


> being 3 months behind on the mortgage and needing to eat made it that somethings had to go




*FOOD FOR THOUGHT (DEVIL'S ADVOCATE ) EDITORIAL:*
This is why I "try" not to weigh in on this issue too much (well maybe I do) as no one knows why these bikes get parted except for money usually.  These are my additional thoughts from my post #25.

*On "parter's":* 

Some must find money as is Mike's case to pay bills and feed their family, can you condemn them for this?  To me family comes first, period & always.
Some try to make money to buy better originals to keep and insure they get saved, can you condemn them for moving up to better originals, it takes money to do that?
Some part bikes because no one step's up and buys it complete, can you condemn them when you don't step up & help them save the bike by buying it? 
Some make a living parting bikes to feed their families, it is not a hobby to them, it is business.  MLC & Bicyclebones come to mind as the big players.  Can you condemn people you buy parts from whether they be large or small players? 

*On "buyers" of parted originals:*

Virtually everyone on this site unless buying only complete originals buys parts from parted bikes, most just try not to think about it or where the part came from, should they be condemned for buying parts from parters?
If there were no parters, most would never be able to complete their project bikes.  Should they be condemned for wanting to complete their projects?
Most buyers never condemn the large scale "business" parters but many will nail a fellow CABE member to the wall for parting a bike.  Should you be condemned for buying from the large guys but trashing a fellow CABE'r?

As I said in  post #25 I too get sad when I see originals get parted, but that is my personal internal struggle.  Get that "my" dilemma, not the "parters" of the bike nor the "buyers" of the parts both who are equally guilty of the supposed offense as it takes demand to create suppliers.  There would be no demand if we did not buy parts & people will quit parting as there would be no profit to it.  We all know a parted bike can bring 2-4 times what it does whole.

*ALTERNATIVES*

Let me propose an alternative to at least preserve a little history.  Parters, please document your bikes as to parts, serial numbers, year, & post the bike on the CABE with detailed pics of it's components. If you care about this hobby then you are at least creating a record before the bike is scattered to the four winds forever lost.  This will help newer hobbyists who buy that frame know exactly what the bike had on it originally to put it back original.  I bought one of those frames when I started this hobby and will forever be grateful to the picker who sold it on ebay as he provided me with good original pics and a list of what was on the bike down to accessories.  This bike was restored back to original down to exact accessories it's original owner had on it.  You do this hobby a huge service be preserving the history this way.  Those of you complaining then at least have a record of the bike to go to as you complete your original and can stop the complaining.  That way originals get documented before they are lost to history forever.

Another alternative is the education of new members to this hobby.  I get PM's OFTEN from new members asking about bikes, from frames all the way to complete bikes.  Educate new members into this hobby about it's economics and that it is ALWAYS best to start first with a complete original or a nearly complete bike otherwise you will sink more into it than the bike will ever be worth.  So many newbies including this one not so long ago want to start cheap with a frame & fork and do their own build.  They think this will be the cheap way to get in the hobby and we all know this is the expensive way to get in this hobby.  Great learning experience, yes.  Great education experience, yes.  Cheap way to go, NO.  So educate the newer hobbyists it's cheaper to save a little more and start with a complete bike.  To me the only exception is a rare bike you may never get your hands on again.


Vincev said it best recently, there is no answer!!!  I agree but there are alternatives. I have seen some members speaking against parting in this thread actually say in a SELL-TRADE post for an original, "if it get's parted, I get dibs on.......". Now that is hypocrisy any way you look at it, you just helped create demand for a parter you are condemning here. We members of the CABE can be a tough bunch and you'd better have a thick skin if you spend a lot of time here but to me calling fellow CABE'rs out in a thread like this is destructive to the fellowship here of CABE'rs and not a good alternative.  Now if the parters take my lead & do their own documented threads before parting, that might make things better and falls somewhere in the middle, but again "there is no answer" and I know many of you will disagree with my Devil's Advocate editorial but that's OK, I have a thick skin.  

My long winded diatribe & 2 cents for the day on this subject......

Gary Mc


----------



## Boris (Dec 28, 2012)

*Take this with a grain of salt*

Mike-
Since you ignored my request for a truce, I feel I have to respond to the comments that you made about me. I've said before that I'm no saint. I have bought parts from parted bikes before. I have parted bikes before, and I may again, it depends on the bike. I have a basement full of girls bikes which I will be keeping. Pictured, is the "song and dance bike" that I was putting together 4 years ago. I asked for your best price on your wheels (as any one of us would do). WE agreed on that price (I didn't put a gun to your head), and I bought them. When I cleaned up the "nice set" of chrome wheels, I found several major rust spots and curb dings in the rims. The rims were unusable to me. I kept the spokes and hubs, and traded the rims locally. I purchased another set of wheels to complete the project. I've had a few S2's wheels for sale or trade in the past, but the ones in question, WEREN'T yours! By the way, how would you even be able to tell if they were? That's my rebuttal to whatever type of accusation you were making. Believe it or don't! You neglected to mention that recently I paid your full asking price of $80 without hesitation, for the only other item that I've ever purchased from you. I am very satisfied with that piece and will be keeping it. Thank you.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Dec 28, 2012)

*Departed*

I just want to say that I have brought many a junker back from the dead so I hope the bike gods will forgive Me for this one. It did make me sad to tear her apart But!! And as slick said in his ( I felt uncalled for comment in the for sale section) That Yes $1315 would have bought the bike. Probably alot less. 
Happy New Year to all You Guys!!!
Mike in Tacoma
As Slick says RIDE Vintage!!!


----------



## bike (Dec 28, 2012)

*Nice save*



SJ_BIKER said:


> It was rough but retained hot mess patina




this is for sure worth saving( and then someone offers you 1500 for the chain guard)hmmm


----------



## bike (Dec 28, 2012)

*Oh yeah and*

I have seen bike pictures venerated here as "GREAT ORIGINALS"- secrect circle knows they were parted together....only the Shadow knows...


----------



## vincev (Dec 29, 2012)

Dave,you disappointed me.I thought you were going to buy this so we could go riding thru the streets of Portland! I may have to buy it and part it out and make some REAL money.You had your chance.TOO BAD!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290680096945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2012)

See what you can do if you DONT part out ladies bikes?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Shelb...074?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccdafe37a


----------



## OldRider (Dec 30, 2012)

Lawdy Vince............all that for 2 grand?


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2012)

now that its painted you could probably make another $1000 by parting it out.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll revive this with a few:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1102

Many of the really old looking parts in that album came from a parted out 1930-ish Elgin motobike (the type with the close bars and taller frame). The bike was originally meant to be a project for me, but I ended up bailing on it. There was a nasty kink in one of the chain stays with a substantial dent. I pondered it awhile and re-set the frame using the cold bend and balance method involving the string triangle and measurements. I got it very close to dead-even again in shape, but the dented stay remained and the frame had developed excessive give from the damage to the stay. My guess is a car backed into the side of the bike at some point in the past. The softness in the frame's shape really sapped my confidence. If you lose confidence in the integrity of a frame, it really puts you on edge riding it. It's not worth it then.  I probably could have paid to have someone weld up/splice a repair, but it's getting pretty involved at that point, for a project that's going to end up way, way more expensive than should be.


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2013)

wow! i thought this thread died.


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 7, 2013)

*Pieced Together*

Why don't we compliment this thread with another thread about bikes which did not exist until they were pieced together from parts found in many different places. Surely there's a value to those bikes too - and a very strong value in some cases. 'Resurrected bikes' or some such name...


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Why don't we compliment this thread with another thread about bikes which did not exist until they were pieced together from parts found in many different places. Surely there's a value to those bikes too - and a very strong value in some cases. 'Resurrected bikes' or some such name...




I wonder how someone would go about starting a thread such as the one you suggest? Hmmmm?


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 7, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I wonder how someone would go about starting a thread such as the one you suggest? Hmmmm?




There must be a button somewhere for that sort of thing, perhaps I'll have a look around and see if I can find it


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Bummer*

The title pulled me in but There is only about 4 pics in this thread. 6 pages to go through.


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2013)

a few more posts and it will be 7 pages!WAIT! I just made it 7!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 8, 2013)

vincev said:


> wow! i thought this thread died.




No, just like certain nincompoops, they just keep on living using up valuable oxygen, and clinging to life long after their usefulness has passed.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 8, 2013)

*"The Newly Ressurected from The Dearly Departed"*



babyjesus said:


> Why don't we compliment this thread with another thread about bikes which did not exist until they were pieced together from parts found in many different places. Surely there's a value to those bikes too - and a very strong value in some cases. 'Resurrected bikes' or some such name...




I VOTE YES ON a new thread entitled 
"The Newly Resurrected from The Dearly Departed"

That would be a positive spin on a sore subject.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2013)

RIP these all got parted. See Dave, I did your thread justice...


----------



## Boris (Mar 8, 2013)

Nothing to vote on Gary. Start a new thread. It's a good idea.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 8, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nothing to vote on Gary. Start a new thread. It's a good idea.




bikewhorder beat me to with a better title!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Aug 2, 2013)

Colson Commander 1938-2013


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Colson Commander 1938-2013
> 
> View attachment 107308




Thanks for pissing me off again


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 2, 2013)

*Now thats a killer bike ...*



Dave Marko said:


> Colson Commander 1938-2013
> 
> View attachment 107308





I saw the chainguard on a large auction site .. was there ever a chance to purchase this as a whole -- or was it just broken down for profit ???


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> ...was it just broken down for profit ???




Unfortunately, yes - cool color too...damn shame.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 2, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> I saw the chainguard on a large auction site .. was there ever a chance to purchase this as a whole -- or was it just broken down for profit ???




I don't believe the bicycle was ever offered as a whole and some of the parts are on ebay as we speak and the rest will be listed as well as per the seller. I said on the other thread that I also believe this bicycle would have brought more money together than the parts being sold individually.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe were giving up too easily, there's still 9 days to go, perhaps if everyone here who cared wrote him a letter he would cave to our demands and sell it as a whole bike.  I have few other ideas but this would be the friendliest way to save it.


----------



## Boris (Aug 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Maybe were giving up too easily, there's still 9 days to go, perhaps if everyone here who cared wrote him a letter he would cave to our demands and sell it as a whole bike.  I have few other ideas but this would be the friendliest way to save it.




I love this idea! I'll send a note now.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2013)

Me too, but there are already bids on parts so I dunno...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 2, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Me too, but there are already bids on parts so I dunno...




Damn super deluxe being parted out on ebay.. Lame poop


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

Prewar Colson Commander .tried to buy complete bike but seller says he has already taken it apart.UGH.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271250823751&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 2, 2013)

vincev said:


> Prewar Colson Commander .tried to buy complete bike but seller says he has already taken it apart.UGH.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271250823751&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




That's the bike we've been discussing for the last page and a half Vince


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> That's the bike we've been discussing for the last page and a half Vince




Hey,I'm old and slow!lol But I did get in touch with seller.I tried.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 5, 2013)

*Another one bites the dust *

Tsk Tsk Tsk...another girl gone forever. Hard to see from the pictures..but I can tell it was a girls bike and it was NICE!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hawthorne-W...942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43be53c97e


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 6, 2013)

This one is especially sad as it was posted on the CABE with questions and though there were offers to buy it from people who would have kept her complete, the owner chose to put her on ebay a year later for less than was offered right here. I suppose I can't gripe too much since I could have bought it from ebay but by then it was the principal of the matter. 
So, a moment of silence for this pretty girl please.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2013)

That was a beautiful color scheme. True, it would have been nice if the bike was sold complete, but thanks for posting this photo here, so at least we have a record of it without having to search a million old threads.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> That was a beautiful color scheme. True, it would have been nice if the bike was sold complete, but thanks for posting this photo here, so at least we have a record of it without having to search a million old threads.




She was sold complete and then parted faster than you can say.......
Her parts on listed on ebay as we speak.


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2013)

Are there any additional reference photos that you could post?


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 6, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Are there any additional reference photos that you could post?




Yes..here they are
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=943

And here is the ebay link. 
The first auction:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-194...EUaOGAIpk57oJZaAEB97s%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

As she is now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321179836676?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2013)

1941 Colson Firestone Pilot photo reference. Parted 2013. Parts currently being sold on ebay.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 22, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> 1941 Colson Firestone Pilot photo reference. Parted 2013. Parts currently being sold on ebay.
> View attachment 110301 View attachment 110302 View attachment 110303 View attachment 110304




They said they tried to sell it whole and even sadder is that it belonged to mom who is still alive at 91 and has kept it all these years. So sad.


----------



## slick (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes it was available complete for around $400 opening bid i beleive just a few weeks ago. It's a great bike for the fact that it never had a tank EVER! Very odd for a 41 bullnose bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 22, 2013)

It helped me and my colson cruiser. Nice light coming my way! Where else would I find a blue wedge delta light? All this threads are absurd, any of you would buy if you needed the parts and could get them for cheap!!! Stop the hypocrisy!


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2013)

Photo Reference Thread.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 22, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> It helped me and my colson cruiser. Nice light coming my way! Where else would I find a blue wedge delta light? All this threads are absurd, any of you would buy if you needed the parts and could get them for cheap!!! Stop the hypocrisy!




And how exactly do you know what all of us would do? I know I wouldn't be a party to parting a beautiful bike like that and I know at least several others here wouldn't either. So please don't speak for all of us!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 22, 2013)

OldRider said:


> And how exactly do you know what all of us would do? I know I wouldn't be a party to parting a beautiful bike like that and I know at least several others here wouldn't either. So please don't speak for all of us!!






Oh please.....


----------



## Boris (Aug 22, 2013)

Photo Reference Thread.


----------



## kos22us (Aug 22, 2013)

ATTENTION NEW COLLECTORS : if you've just enetered the bike hobby within the last week & found your way to the cabe, please read the following to ensure you enjoy the happiest experience with your new found hobby

things to know & things to accept 

1. you are not the chief, a judge, or the boss

2. you cannot control others or the bike hobby as a whole

3. your certainly entitled to your opnion and you of course can disagree, however if you involve yourself with the exact same argument/debate that gets hashed out for the 5,000th time you are no longer just speaking your mind, you are being a nancy !

parters are going to part
painters are going to paint
flippers are going to flip
snipers are going to snipe
& ebay sellers are going to sell

you may not like this but bite your tongue & keep moving forward, instead of being a fart in the soup bowl and posting stupid ass threads browse around, ask some questions, answer some questions, check out the gallery, if nothing new add some pics to the gallery


----------



## Boris (Aug 23, 2013)

Photo Reference Thread.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Photo Reference Thread.




Okay, Dave?  Please whack yourself gently up side the head - I think your needle's stuck...


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2013)

Photo Reference Thread.


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2013)

Photo Reference Thread.#2


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2013)

Photo Reference Thread.#3


----------



## vincev (Aug 23, 2013)

kos22us said:


> ATTENTION NEW COLLECTORS : if you've just enetered the bike hobby within the last week & found your way to the cabe, please read the following to ensure you enjoy the happiest experience with your new found hobby
> 
> things to know & things to accept
> 
> ...






#4. Old men are going to fart when they walk.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Okay, Dave?  Please whack yourself gently up side the head - I think your needle's stuck...




Literally laughing out loud!


----------



## kos22us (Aug 23, 2013)

vincev said:


> Photo Reference Thread.#3




not really funny, but it is kinda funny you managed to post 16 comments in this thread without really saying anything w/ the exception of one post, i mean they are words but its somehow like white noise in the background, 16x... thats impressive


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 2, 2013)

*Another one....*

Another beauty parted and gone forever. 



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=290970624611


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 2, 2013)

Belle, This seller is a CABE member.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 2, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Belle, This seller is a CABE member.



My apologies to rlhender. I put the link to his Elgin (which I'm watching on ebay) instead of the bikes I was referencing...Sorry about that!


----------



## Boris (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for posting this Belle. As stated by seller in ebay ad, this photo is for reference, and this thread is an appropriate place for parted out reference photos, in keeping with the threads original intent. Commentaries pro and con, are a by-product.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 2, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Thank you for posting this Belle. As stated by seller in ebay ad, this photo is for reference, and this thread is an appropriate place for parted out reference photos, in keeping with the threads original intent. Commentaries pro and con, are a by-product.



I do apologize and I will continue to post pictures and refrain from posting my opinion.


----------



## El Roth (Sep 2, 2013)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Another beauty parted and gone forever. View attachment 111931
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1941-Firestone-Cruiser-tank-Colson-bullnose-prewar-/290970624611




what a shame..i dont recall the whole bike for sale before parting out? i would def be interested


----------



## Danimal (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-prewar-elgin-bicycle-FRAME-off-of-28-wheel-bike-20s-30s-L25867-/360734342217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fd713c49


For the love of God, why??? Look at the last photo. How could someone part out this bike...


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 7, 2013)

The mind boggles.  It's extra strange that he's selling the rear hub in three pieces, the arm, the guts, and I presume eventually the rear wheel with an empty hub shell will show up. Unless the rear wheel gets rendered down into spokes, shell and hoop. Bloody shame.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## partsguy (Sep 7, 2013)

Somebody should buy every part and keep it together.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw this not long after it was first posted on Ebay and thought about mentioning it here but then I decided that since any publicity is good publicity I didn't want to do anything that might help with this terrible endeavor.


----------



## Boris (Sep 13, 2013)

Elgin ?-2013


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2013)

Whoever parted that Elgin needs to be spayed or neutured


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2013)

I only part out the clunkers that barely are roadworthy much less collectible. Like the spray bombed and cobbled together '72 Huffy Super Stock that just got crushed a few months ago. Or perhaps the '66 Huffy Fury thats next in line next time I go to the scrap yard...all spray bombed and wrecked. The beat to death balloon tire bikes I get in, some with hubs so screwed up the clutch won't engage at all.


----------



## babyjesus (Sep 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> View attachment 113538
> 
> Elgin ?-2013




That is a remarkably beautful bike - I agree - spayed/neutered.  What a perfect condition bike, it's so old.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 14, 2013)

*Elgin*



Danimal said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-prewar-elgin-bicycle-FRAME-off-of-28-wheel-bike-20s-30s-L25867-/360734342217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fd713c49
> 
> 
> For the love of God, why??? Look at the last photo. How could someone part out this bike...




An original paint bike like this doesn't show up very often.a lot of collectors would have paid well for this bike.in this condition possible that it would of sold for 1000+as is.another dousch after the quick buck.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 14, 2013)

*Mead Ranger*

Parted spring 2013


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 15, 2013)

*The sound of taps being gently played in the distance*


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2013)

I see that RMS37 posted some information on this bike in post #11 of the attached thread. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?46996-30-s-Elgin-Moto-Balloon-quot-PART-OUT-quot/page2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 7, 2013)

What a shame.. I would have totally bought this...
 Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=390674284604


----------



## Boris (Oct 22, 2013)

Removed Post.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Mead Ranger
> 19__ - 2013
> 
> View attachment 119098




I think this one has only been de-accessorized, but here are two recent ones that I was sad to see scattered into oblivion.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?nma=...ity1955&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=colson&_sop=3

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...A0.Xmonark+airman&_nkw=monark+airman&_sacat=0

If someone is technically savvy enough to swipe the images of the bikes and post them here that would be cool.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 24, 2013)

Those prices are why that happens. Until we put a cap on how much we are wiling to pay people to dismantle original bikes, its going to happen every day.


----------



## Boris (Oct 24, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think this one has only been de-accessorized, but here are two recent ones that I was sad to see scattered into oblivion.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?nma=...ity1955&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=colson&_sop=3
> 
> ...





Your wish.....





Colson built Firestone Flying Ace  1941?-2013




Monark built Aiman Deluxe 19__-2013


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jan 8, 2014)

This very nice and rare Elgin is scattered all over eBay right now.. I'm going to try and buy as much as I can to get it back together


----------



## Iverider (Jan 8, 2014)

Good on you!

I saw that and thought it was a shame for sure!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 8, 2014)

horrible shame!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 8, 2014)

I saw that too and thought "Hmmm mine just got a little more more rare."  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=741


----------



## Iverider (Jan 9, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I saw that too and thought "Hmmm mine just got a little more more rare."
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=741




bikewhorder—The eternal optimist!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 9, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> bikewhorder—The eternal optimist!




I've been accused of a lot of things but that isn't one of them. I did once have a roommate tell me I was the most cynical pessimistic person she'd ever met, but then she lived in a world of sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you still in contact with her? I need some Unicorn blood...


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Feb 10, 2014)

I turned green when I saw this one:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/1_bicycle/m.html

Goodbye RM LL Christmas Special...


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2014)

*I got get to partin*

$210 to ship a bike and some parts to ca no one will pay you for your time in packing a bike- parts are easier and you get more

I have not yet been immortalized on this thread and feel left out...


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Mar 24, 2014)

For reference:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

...and another nice 'ol girl meets her demise! V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391032170524?rmvSB=true


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> ...and another nice 'ol girl meets her demise! V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/391032170524?rmvSB=true




Attempting to keep this ol girl together. Said: "Just be the highest bidder on all the auctioned parts"


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

Just came across this parted beauty today. Popped up about a year before I joined The Cabe. I can't believe no one picked her up for $600!














http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1940-1941-ladies-western-flyer-pre-war.17266/


----------



## fordmike65 (May 7, 2016)

Guess we can add this one to the list...

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sad-to-see-this.90371/


----------



## STRADALITE (May 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Guess we can add this one to the list...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sad-to-see-this.90371/




R.I.P
Rest In Pieces


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 7, 2016)

Don't know if this ever got put on here...RIP

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 7, 2016)

Painted up then covered in leather


----------



## cds2323 (May 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Just came across this parted beauty today. Popped up about a year before I joined The Cabe. I can't believe no one picked her up for $600!




I remember that girls bike. Seems like things were selling cheaper then, if at all. May have been a little too much at the time and the seller only gave it four days before parting. Higher price and quick to part. I'm sure the seller thinks 'at least I tried to sell whole'.  But four days?


----------



## cds2323 (May 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Painted up then covered in leather
> 
> View attachment 314352




I remember that too. That was really upsetting.

Mine's a lot rougher but I'd still wouldn't want that happening to it.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Lets start a list of evil parter outers with screen names and ebay names and not buy from them and say bad things about their families too while we are it   IMHO the only excuse for doing this is greed and total lack of respect for history and the future. Selfish, greedy bass turds.  Sometimes its okay, sure, im talking aobut the people who make it their job ruining perfectly good old bikes.....maybe if it catches on we can start lynching them by the moon light.....


----------



## Intense One (May 7, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Lets start a list of evil parter outers with screen names and ebay names and not buy from them and say bad things about their families too while we are it   IMHO the only excuse for doing this is greed and total lack of respect for history and the future. Selfish, greedy bass turds.  Sometimes its okay, sure, im talking aobut the people who make it their job ruining perfectly good old bikes.....maybe if it catches on we can start lynching them by the moon light.....



Maybe we can have them parted out.........anyone need a lung or kidney?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 7, 2016)

Intense One said:


> Maybe we can have them parted out.........anyone need a lung or kidney?



I like how you think   They are worth more in parts too!!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 8, 2016)

Here's a success story for you to lighten all the butchered thoughts. I purchased this 48 from the original owner, it had been kept in the house all it's life! I was truely concerned about selling it, and what would happen to it! Long story short, a fellow caber bought it, it's in his collection, and his wife enjoys it now!


----------



## Intense One (May 8, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Here's a success story for you to lighten all the butchered thoughts. I purchased this 48 from the original owner, it had been kept in the house all it's life! I was truely concerned about selling it, and what would happen to it! Long story short, a fellow caber bought it, it's in his collection, and his wife enjoys it now!
> 
> 
> View attachment 314419
> ...



I like how that story ended!  I have an attachment to my bikes especially if I get it from an original owner and there's history to it.


----------



## bikebozo (May 8, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 314633



Glad it's not you.


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 30, 2016)

Some relative of mine bought this for cheap at an estate sale. He tried to sell the whole bike for 600 but then decided to part it out I couldn't find the original add but here's the pic of the frame


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> View attachment 354963 Some relative of mine bought this for cheap at an estate sale. He tried to sell the whole bike for 600 but then decided to part it out I couldn't find the original add but here's the pic of the frame



How long did he try to sell it for? 10 minutes?...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> View attachment 354963 Some relative of mine bought this for cheap at an estate sale. He tried to sell the whole bike for 600 but then decided to part it out I couldn't find the original add but here's the pic of the frame



And where was it for sale??

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 30, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And where was it for sale??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



It was on fleabay for a couple weeks and then the listing ended so he parted it out on eBay. Here's the link to the frame http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-1937...266659?hash=item2a6f42ab63:g:L~8AAOSwawpXva29


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Here is what happens when you fail to educate yourself and pay too much for a bike--you make the bike pay!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is what happens when you fail to educate yourself and pay too much for a bike--you make the bike pay!
> 
> View attachment 397731



Wasn't that bike posted up here recently? Now being parted out??


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes it was/is
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/just-a-few-things-left-parting-1947-schwinn-b6.101318/


----------



## ricobike (Dec 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is what happens when you fail to educate yourself and pay too much for a bike--you make the bike pay!
> 
> View attachment 397731




When I started out in this hobby I wildly overpaid for many bikes.   The price doesn't matter if you love a bike and want to keep it.  The problem comes in when you get a better bike and are ready to sell the old one.  I'm fortunate to have a lot of room here and my solution was to just keep the bikes until the market caught up with them.  It took me 15 years on a few bikes but it finally did and I was able to sell most of them for what I paid for them.  And I still enjoyed having them around all those years .


----------



## partsguy (Mar 20, 2017)

1979 Columbia Commuter III. Parted this past weekend. Pedals went to my girlfriend's bike. Handlebars, grips, stem, brake levers, any re-usable cables, shifter, some hardware, and cable clamps all went to my step-dad's 1977 Concord New Yorker that has sat for years. The wheels were pulled and set aside, the brake calipers too.

The gutted shell? Resting on top of the parted 1970 Schwinn Varsity, in my scrap pile. R.I.P. First Columbia I parted out.

Pics to follow.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 22, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Why in the hell would you part out a nicely restored bike? I never understood that. You put all that work into something and then destroy it? Would you part out a nicely restored car from the 50s? I'd bet not!





-----One of the lamest restored part-outs was a 1940 Schwinn Liberty Straight bar autocycle I restored and sold to a well known
collector in the midwest... Bright prewar blue and ivory with rear drum brake and nearly NOS US Royal Master WW Centipede Grip Tires...(try and find a pair!)  The bike did change hands a few times and the tires went off in some other direction as it travelled from one collection to another.....  But it wasn't until it was sold on eBay 
that it met an untimely fate by a purchaser I know, who completely dismantled a very nice "rolling" work of art that I spent a long time
building and restoring to exacting specs in hopes it would outlive us all.  Scattered across Ebay.  We have no control over what happens to the stuff we sell unfortunately and sometimes these complete bicycles fall into the wrong hands.

------On a slightly positive note, a local California collector saw the parts on eBay, and bid to win as much of the bike as he could
and got about 80% of it.  He contacted me about a year later to come have a look at the bike, he really did it justice, 
I think the fork was the only painted part he couldn't win on eBay.  It came back together very nicely.

Have I ever parted out bikes? Certainly... but learned to respect nice originals more and more as time went on...and stopped making
huge mistakes.
That being said...there are plenty of 'parts bikes' to be had...Preserve the good stuff if at all possible, once it's gone it's gone.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 22, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> -----One of the lamest restored part-outs was a 1940 Schwinn Liberty Straight bar autocycle I restored and sold to a well known
> collector in the midwest... Bright prewar blue and ivory with rear drum brake and nearly NOS US Royal Master WW Centipede Grip Tires...(try and find a pair!)  The bike did change hands a few times and the tires went off in some other direction as it travelled from one collection to another.....  But it wasn't until it was sold on eBay
> that it met an untimely fate by a purchaser I know, who completely dismantled a very nice "rolling" work of art that I spent a long time
> building and restoring to exacting specs in hopes it would outlive us all.  Scattered across Ebay.  We have no control over what happens to the stuff we sell unfortunately and sometimes these complete bicycles fall into the wrong hands.
> ...




That is quite the journey! Would love to see a 'foto of that bike.

I do agree with you on the parting mentality. For me to consider parting a bike, it has to be junk, or at least somewhat common but with parts people need. Still, I give a bike it's last respects and get it's picture before I tear it apart.


----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 22, 2017)

This is a picture of my Huffman before it was parted out on the bay. I tried to get as much of it as I could but was only able to win the frame & fork."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Mar 22, 2017)

That's sick!

My Radio Bike lost it's original wheels and optional 2-speed setup between the time it was discovered on RRB and the time I ended up with it. The original owner from RRB sold it with the wheels, and the guy I bought it from here got it as I got it. Someone on one of these forums in between us yanked that rare setup and God knows where it is now. I'll probably end up piecing it together from various parts. The hub and shifter will easily be my biggest expense!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> RIP.
> 
> View attachment 466935


----------



## dfa242 (May 15, 2017)

Wow, bummer.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2018)

mrg said:


> View attachment 761526


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 27, 2018)

mrg said:


> View attachment 761526


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2018)

It would be nice if this thread got no larger. Parting has gone on since Shakespeare.He even said " _Parting is such sweet_ sorrow"


----------



## Boris (Feb 28, 2018)

vincev said:


> It would be nice if this thread got no larger. Parting has gone on since Shakespeare.He even said " _Parting is such sweet_ sorrow"




Goes back even further than that, let's not forget about Moses and the Red Sea.


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 28, 2018)

The only thing I'm going to part out is myself. Organ donor right here, baby.


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2019)

Just another reference photo.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/l...pped-sale-og-paint-straight-fork-look.144191/


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/36-admiral-badged-schwinn-double-bar-roadster.145137/


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm not a Schwinn collector, but this breaks my heart. Very nice original 36 Schwinn DBR blown apart to build a clunker. Damn...
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/36-admiral-badged-schwinn-double-bar-roadster.145137/
> 
> ...




Read the For sale post , how did you come to the conclusion it was taken apart  ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Read the For sale post , how did you come to the conclusion it was taken apart  ?



It was just recently. I'm gonna bite my lip now. Just bummed a bit is all.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow , Bummer


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 6, 2019)

Remember, it originally came here looking like this


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 6, 2019)

Sadly the parting of such bicycles has been happening years before we were here and will indeed still happen after were long gone so long as folks search for parts 
Sadly even though ther are some of us that dont understand or like it , as we buy parts we look for not caring where they came from , we are part of the problem.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 6, 2019)

Yeah, I remember that bike had created a little drama about whether it's headbadge was an Admiral or a Lincoln.
I'm guessing it was a Napoleon.
As in, Napoleon Blownapart.
Yuk yuk!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 6, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Remember, it originally came here looking like this
> View attachment 944435




That lever and cable has a nice home here in CA now.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## mbstude (Feb 6, 2019)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2019)

Meh


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 5, 2020)

currently in parts
not mine








						Items for sale by sokalu-0 | eBay
					

Shop eBay for great deals from sokalu-0!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 6, 2020)

abe lugo said:


> currently in parts
> not mine
> 
> 
> ...



now that is sad, however I remember when the whole thing was for sale, it was an astronomical price for everything, probably more than it will bring in pieces.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)

Boy this has my blood boiling!!!! Being blown to bits as I am posting this!!!   

I wish I could've saved her!









						Sold - 1936 Shelby Flying Cloud Deluxe Lady’s | Archive (sold)
					

An amazing original  paint 1936 Shelby Flying Cloud, 26” deluxe model.  Includes aluminum “S” Shelby, Delta horn light (missing bulb holder reflector, bezel, and lens). Also includes Delta battery tube, and aluminum mouse light (the mouse cover was missing when I bought the bike, someone has...




					thecabe.com


----------



## SKPC (Mar 10, 2020)

Good example.  Nice bike for sure. Sad.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Good example.  Nice bike for sure. Sad.



Good chance its the only one in existence. Excuse me...._was. _


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 10, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Good chance its the only one in existence. Excuse me...._was. _



How much should I ask for the frame?

Just kidding it wasn't ME!!!

And it is sad...but look on the bright side most of it will land around in little sparkly sprinkles on a bunch of other bikes that were robbed of their og bling sometime prior...

At least we got to see it. Props to Brant for putting some great original bikes out there for us to consider and at an attainable price point. Hard to control this happenning other than to raise ladies prices!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> How much should I ask for the frame?
> 
> Just kidding it wasn't ME!!!
> 
> And it is sad...but look on the bright side most of it will land around in little sparkly sprinkles on a bunch of other bikes that were robbed of their og bling sometime prior...



Probably used to "upgrade" low-end bikes into something they never were while this original is ruined.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Boy this has my blood boiling!!!! Being blown to bits as I am posting this!!!
> 
> I wish I could've saved her!
> 
> ...



Damn that's too bad I missed the parting of this.  I could have used that battery tube.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 13, 2020)

@bike will sell it to you.



bikewhorder said:


> Damn that's too bad I missed the parting of this.  I could have used that battery tube.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> @bike will sell it to you.



It was a good deal and I was damn tempted....but I just couldn't do it


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 13, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> @bike will sell it to you.





fordmike65 said:


> It was a good deal and I was damn tempted....but I just couldn't do it



Where was this being parted? i looked on Ebay and here and I'm not seeing it.  "Bike" did reach out to me about my wtb post for a tube but I had to decline. * update i just found it, That was a crazy good deal. Half the going rate!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 13, 2020)

DELTA 4 cell battery tube SOLD | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Nice original shape,no acid burn,still has original felt on the clamps $150 shipped  Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com
				






bikewhorder said:


> Where was this being parted? i looked on Ebay and here and I'm not seeing it.  "Bike" did reach out to me about my wtb post for a tube but I had to decline.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 30, 2020)

Same could be said about bikes people buy cheap & then when you can't sell for twice or triple what you paid for them they get parted because https://tenor.com/xlMG.gif


----------



## mruiz (Oct 30, 2020)

SOLD 8 years ago


----------



## mruiz (Oct 30, 2020)

mruiz said:


> *Example ???*
> 
> here I have a December 1958 frame early 1959 Model Corvette for sale. It has a one tone seat witch is incorrect. But Everything else is correct including the the tires. I have been trying to sell it for 200. I thing the reason it has not sold yet is because my Pics are not that great.
> The bike has nice wheels and fenders, some road rash on the paint. I have been ask to part it. But I will like it to stay together.
> ...



SOLD


----------

